# Raleigh Team USA



## Tim s (Feb 6, 2021)

I am unsure of the year of this bike but I think it is between 1985-89. I got this off of eBay and detailed it, added new tires, bar tape and saddle. Hope you like it. Tim


----------



## juvela (Feb 6, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for sharing this handsome wheel Tim!

great work there  

---

dating -

you should be able to narrow it down to a specific year with the date codes marked on the its components

spots to check include backside of crank arms, backside of brake calipers, portion of stem down inside steerer, right handlebar end, SR Laprade saddle pillar

there is a decoder guide here -






						Date of Manufacture of Bicycle Components can be used to date a bike: component dating
					

The manufacturer's date on a bicycle's components can often be used to determine the date of manufacture of the bike itself. Many bike parts have a date code cast or stamped into the piece. Bicycle component dating



					www.vintage-trek.com
				





-----


----------



## Tim s (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks I will look at the parts to help figure it out. Tim


----------



## juvela (Feb 7, 2021)

-----


replacements are readily available online

the SR is somewhat less costly than some other brands...

one example -

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254856248680

-----


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 7, 2021)

Here is a 84 Raleigh Grand Prix I bought this summer, detailed and sold.  I was really tempted to keep this one.  It was a great looking bike. Chrome and red is classic!   I put a high sale price on it but dam somebody wanted it so off it went.


----------



## Tim s (Feb 7, 2021)

Raleigh put out some really nice looking bikes in the mid 80s, here are a couple of mine. Tim


----------



## videoranger (Feb 8, 2021)

These bikes were available in 1984-1985 to celebrate the 1984 Olympics. Raleigh supplied some team USA bikes for the Olympics, but these are a lower spec bike for consumers. Huffy acquired the brand by then and these are Asian built frames.
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/1985/pages/3.html
They have a pretty nice frame and nice riding characteristics. I built this one up with Campy cranks and Suntour Superbe Pro derailleurs and brakes. The wheels are upgraded also. My son has this bike now. It's fun to ride with the touring set up as it is light and agile. I always liked the paint scheme on these.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 10, 2021)

The Ilkeston SBDU bikes are special.  
https://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html#SBDU 
Follow the links to a google group just for these bikes


----------



## Tim s (Feb 10, 2021)

Bulldog, thanks for the links. I looked up the number on the bottom bracket and going by the first number the frame was made in 1984 according to Kurt K. website. It would be cool to see pics from a catalog around that time. Thanks Tim


----------



## Tim s (Feb 15, 2021)

I need to stop looking at Craigslist bikes because another one ended up at my house. Not too far from me was another Raleigh Team USA bike that appeared to be in dirty but good condition and the asking price was very reasonable. I like the red, white and blue paint schemes on these bikes and saw this as an opportunity to bring another one back to looking good condition. This one even had the original owners manual with a receipt dated 99 so I am guessing that was from the 2nd owner/sale. I am going to take my time with this one and try to locate the correct seat post and better headset and stem. The front wheel is also not correct but looks very close to original. Tim


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 16, 2021)

I picked this bike up recently - appears all original Serial #2LN099 with normal wear; nice paint and easy rider. would appreciate any feedback on this bike or any interest?


----------



## Tim s (Feb 17, 2021)

Upchuck79 said:


> I picked this bike up recently - appears all original Serial #2LN099 with normal wear; nice paint and easy rider. would appreciate any feedback on this bike or any interest?
> 
> View attachment 1359078
> 
> ...



It might be a 1982 going by the serial number but I am not an expert by any means.  The bike looks like it will clean up nicely. Tim


----------



## HARPO (Feb 18, 2021)

@Tim s  Yeah, we all say we're all going to stay off Craigslist...and Facebook...and ebay...... but then we wouldn't have all of these great bikes!


----------



## Tim s (Feb 18, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @Tim s  Yeah, we all say we're all going to stay off Craigslist...and Facebook...and ebay...... but then we wouldn't have all of these great bikes!



Harpo, It is a good problem to have. Great hobby IMO. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Feb 27, 2021)

Here is the most recent one with the black seat all cleaned up with new tires, seat post and bar tape. They make nice book ends in the collection. I will most likely sell the one with the black seat this spring at one of the shows. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Apr 6, 2021)

I am in the process of detailing the 3rd Raleigh Team USA bike. This one has really nice paint that needs detailing and it is a 23 inch frame. The frame has been compounded and polished and is turning out nicely. Enjoy. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Apr 23, 2021)

Here is the third one after detailing and new pedals and bar tape. This one is the nicest one of the three and will end up as a wall hanger for the most part. I love the paint schemes on these Raleigh Team USA bikes. Hope you like the finished product. Tim


----------



## HARPO (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice job @Tim s  !!


----------



## Tim s (Apr 28, 2021)

Raleigh Team USA from 1985 along side Raleigh Grand Prix Racing USA from 1984. Raleigh really hit it out of the park in the mid 80s IMO and both are nice riding bikes. Tim


----------



## HARPO (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful!!


----------



## jamesdak (Jul 5, 2022)

Long time lurker.  Thought I'd revive this and share my 3rd Team USA bike.  I had a pair years and years ago that were pretty much mint and like  fool I passed them on.  Been lusting after another one every since because I dig patriotic bikes.  Finally just paid to much for  frameset that wasn't as nice as the ones I had.  Built it up using mostly Suntour Superbe parts I was given for free by a member over on Paceline.  I looked awhile for the stock crank as I think it looks so cool but finally settled on a NOS Sugino Aero Mighty one.  I originally built it up in a road configuration, friction shifting over an 8 speed cassette.  Wheelset are some tubular rims sporting  cushy Veloflex 700 x 27 tubulars.  Realized how much tire clearance I had and that the Superbe brakes were actually long reach ones.  So then I stuffed a set of 700 x 36 CX tires on an old set of Fulcrum Racing One rims and swapped in a cassette with a 30T large cog.  Now it's my light duty gravel bike and I'm loving it.

Road setup:





Gravel Setup: 




Added this suspension saddle for a tad more off road comfort:




I've also got a small gallery of detailed pics from one of my first ones.  May help someone looking to restore one of these.  

https://pbase.com/jhuddle/team_usa


----------



## SelfPwrd55 (Jul 21, 2022)

I’m a newbie here. Saw this thread for Team USA and had to share mine. I bought it a few weeks ago and just finished a full refresh. It was in fantastic shape to start. Just needed a good clean and buff. I disassembled it, repacked the the crank and head bearings. New cables and bar wrap. Great looking classic bike! Can’t wait to go for a ride this weekend.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 7, 2022)

Beautiful bikes guys. They would look great hanging in your bike room. Tim


----------

